# Suns Summer League Thread



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> With the actual Suns roster still in flux, here's a look at another Suns roster that is in place. Suns Senior Vice President of Basketball Operations David Griffin has assembled the NBA Summer League team that will play games in Las Vegas on July 13, 15, 17, 18 and 19.
> 
> It is a collection of returning players, draftees and free agents. The work there can be difficult to gauge because they are playing largely against non-NBA talent (see Marcus Banks' summer league record 42 points in his 2007 Vegas debut, followed by him shutting it down for a shoulder injury). No free-agent invitee from last year's roster stuck, although Taquan Dean did go on to success with a first-division team in Spain.
> 
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Suns Summer League Roster*

Blake's brother didn't return to school?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Summer League Roster*



HB said:


> Blake's brother didn't return to school?


If not, the Suns drafted an ineligible player in the 2nd rd then.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Suns Summer League Roster*



HB said:


> Blake's brother didn't return to school?


He was a senior.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Summer League Roster*

Suns won their first game. Lopez with 24 pts, 16 rebs. 

Clark didn't play due to back spasms. Dragic only played 16 mins, had some sort illness apparently.


*Suns 95, Mavs 90*


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Between Lopez, Dragic, Tucker, and Clark, we got a good summer league team. Call em the big 4.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

24 & 16?! I'm assuming every Dallas big man was summarily cut after that game..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I guess blowing leads are to contagious even with the Summer league team. 

Earl Clark was 5/12 for 13 pts, 12 rebs, and an assist in 27 mins. Turned it over 5 times though. He looked sound defensively. On offense, his shot looked good but some didn't fall. Also, made a couple of sweet post, turn drive moves and nice passes for easy baskets that were blown. Looked like our best player out there. 


Taylor Griffin also looks pretty good. I missed this when I stopped for a bit, he got by DeRozen off the bounce and denied him on the other end. 4/5 with 8 pts, 4 rebs. DeRozan finished however 9/16 with 20 pts. He shot well from midrange.




*Raptors 74, Suns 73*


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I didn't get to see Clark, but I like what I'm hearing about his versatility (seems like he really does have a lot of Odom in him) even though I wanted us to take Johnson initially.. I have a hard time seeing him NOT getting into the rotation if his defensive abilities are what a lot of people are making them out to be.

Let's hope he can make up for 3 years of sold/wasted picks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I didn't see any of the last 3, but after getting destroyed by the Grizz last game, Suns blew out the Clips to close the summer league at 3-2.

Dragic played well all 3. Tonight 21 pts (7-9), 5 rebs, 7 assists, but 6 TOs. Last 2 games combined for just 3. Apparently made some terrific passes. 

Clark apparently D'ed up Blake verywell, also blocked his shot, got a clean steal but was called for a foul. Finished 5-13 for 16 pts, 4 rebs, 2 stls. Last 2 games, he went for 8 pts and shot horribly. Blake finished 6-16, 16 pts, 8 rebs. Came into it avg 20/11, shooting 53%

*Suns 87, Clips 70*


----------

